

Disqus + SnapTalent Office Bookshelf - jasonlbaptiste
http://photos-f.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v300/188/32/10603313/n10603313_36170221_4364.jpg

======
markbao

      Founders at Work (!) by Jessica Livingston
      Art of the Start by Guy Kawasaki
      Lovemarks by Kevin Roberts
    

Awesome.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Two awesome YC startups who know how to throw a party.

